# Adopted---very handsome "Lance"



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful! Hopefully one of the local rescues will take him in.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sent an email to GRRAND Golden Retriever Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs in Kentucky. Hopefully they will be able to save him. He is gorgeous. 

Anytime you see a golden at a shelter, if you can send an email to them but still post them on the forum and let us know you sent an email. We do have alot of people from different rescues and they may be able to let us know if they are able to help them. Here is the listings for you to add to your favorites. National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Fingers crossed for Lance*

He has such a regal appearance, he may be one of the most imposing male Goldens I've seen. Looking so much like a dog we'd see on a commercial or in a movie and somehow he ended up behind bars.

Thank you for sending the email to the appropriate rescue.

I don't know how to make his pic a full thumbnail photo but I wish someone who knows how would do that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lance*

HERE IS LANCE-he is GORGEOUS!!

Going to email GRRAND and Golden Ret. Rescue Resource, too!


*Adoptable Golden Retriever: Lance: Petfinder

Lance*
Pike County Animal Shelter
Pikeville, KY
606-432-6293 
[email protected] 

*Lance 

Golden Retriever 
Medium Adult Male Dog 
Pet ID: ky79 * 

More About Lance.There are so many wonderful four-legged friends at the Pike County Animal Shelter. If you have room in your home and heart for one of them, please contact the shelter. They bring so much joy and love if given the chance. ..My Contact InfoPike County Animal Shelter
Pikeville, KY
606-432-6293

*see more pets
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Pikeville, KY: Petfinder*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Very handsome boy. Hope he finds a great home soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my! He is gorgeous. He has on his "happy ears".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lance*

Bumping up for Lance!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lance*

I emld. GRRAND and Golden Ret. Rescue Resource for Lane.
He is SO HANDSOME!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lance*

Bumping up for Lance to get noticed!!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Lance ADOPTED !!*

I checked the Petfinder link and Lance was gone !

I called the shelter and found out that he was adopted today by a very nice couple who are local to that area. Yippee!

Good luck Lance.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh YAY!! Thanks for posting that! I just tried to click the link and it said he was no longer listed on petfinder. I was a little worried, but sooo happy to hear that he was adopted!!! YAY!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary ellen*

ORDINARY ELLEN

I am so happy for Lance! Thank you so much for checking on him!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hip Hip Hooray for Lance


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lance*

Great news-Lance was adopted!!!!!


----------

